# [SOLVED] HDMI cables 120$$$ or 30$$$ matter?



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

Does it matter if I get a HDMI cable that costs 30$$$ or 120$$$ I have a Samsung 720p HDTV. I want to hook up a Playstation 3. I want to know the picture difference and the audio difference would be? Would I notice a difference? THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!! 

Spike129


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: HDMI cables 120$$$ or 30$$$ matter?*

You probably will not be able to tell the difference, unless it is a really long run of cable.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: HDMI cables 120$$$ or 30$$$ matter?*

get the cheap ones.


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: HDMI cables 120$$$ or 30$$$ matter?*

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR ADVICE!!!

Spike129


----------



## Siphis (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: HDMI cables 120$$$ or 30$$$ matter?*

i wouldn't really go for the cheap one. I would recommend a Monster, they are a good brand that has a sturdy cable, we used a cheap HDMI cable in out home theater demo and we had to replace it many times until they decided to get the monster cable, our demo is running around 12hrs a day. also people in commission would make around $20 for selling you a monster cable so they know it from top to bottom


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: HDMI cables 120$$$ or 30$$$ matter?*

Monster is no better than the cheapies. When I worked at Best Buy we were kinda forced to sell that brand but I refused. You can get them online for about $10 for a 3-foot cable.


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: HDMI cables 120$$$ or 30$$$ matter?*

I know I've been looking at HDMI cables at dcables.net and you can get a 6ft. for 14.99$$$
I think that's where I'm going to buy them... THANKS!!!

Spike129


----------

